# Mountain Lion Steaks



## wyogoob

Anyone here eaten Mountain lion? I cut the loin and round off of my cougar and I'm gonna give it a try. I found 8 recipes browsing the net.

Can't be any worse than pork. I grew up on a hog farm in Illinois. We finished our pigs and steers with grain in the same feedlot........The pigs would wait at the rear of the cows to "recycle" the corn. No way can my lion have a diet worse than our pigs!


----------



## Firstarrow

I've heard of smoking the hams like, well... a ham. The people who did it, said it served up real well and the "guests" at their party loved the pork. :shock:


----------



## wyogoob

I made a pot roast out of a mountain lion round. 

Nothing fancy, a little red wine while I browned the meat. Threw in potatoes, onions, carrots, celery and green peppers......some water and worchestershire. Slow cooked it to well done (to avoid trichinosis) in a crock pot. The meat looks and tastes like pork.

My only regret is I wish I would have saved a little more meat.


----------



## JAT83

That just sounds wierd to be eating a cat :lol:


----------



## BrookTroutKid

All right here is a good recipe.
Go to favorite fast food restaurant.
Order your favorite dinner there.
Go Home
Throw Mt. Lion Steak Away.
Eat the fast food Meal.
Your stomach will thank you.  :wink:


----------



## wyogoob

BrookTroutKid said:


> All right here is a good recipe.
> Go to favorite fast food restaurant.
> Order your favorite dinner there.
> Go Home
> Throw Mt. Lion Steak Away.
> Eat the fast food Meal.
> Your stomach will thank you.  :wink:


I have no "favorite fast food resturant".

Mountain lion swiss steak tonight BT Kiddo. Life is good.

*Lion, The Other White Meat*


----------



## BrookTroutKid

Yeah your right there are no good fast food restaurants.  :wink:


----------



## JAT83

fatbass said:


> If I want to eat cat I'll just go to the nearest Chinese buffet! :shock:


Sad but true :lol:


----------



## holman927

JAT83 said:


> That just sounds wierd to be eating a cat :lol:


 Wow a guy like me could really take that comment out of context. :mrgreen:


----------



## schaueelab

dont knock it till you try it!!


----------



## wyogoob

schaueelab said:


> dont knock it till you try it!!


Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## metal_fish

JAT83 said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I want to eat cat I'll just go to the nearest Chinese buffet! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true :lol:
Click to expand...

Chinese Buffets have some of the best tasting cat, you should go to a chinese buffet and ask them how they cook there cat, learn from the pros. :lol: :lol:


----------



## JAT83

metal_fish said:


> JAT83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I want to eat cat I'll just go to the nearest Chinese buffet! :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chinese Buffets have some of the best tasting cat, you should go to a chinese buffet and ask them how they cook there cat, learn from the pros. :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Maybe I will! :lol: I might learn more than I want to though! :shock:


----------



## one hunting fool

my dad always said "The way to keep a woman was to learn to eat cat really well!!" sept he was old fashion so he called them by another name. :wink:


----------



## wyogoob

Mountain lion chops for supper last night!!!!!! Hee Haw!!!!!

It's nice to be home after six months on the road "dining out" all the time.

Prrrrr, prrr, prrrrrr








Cougar, the other white meat.


----------



## wyogoob

*Mountain Lion Steaks:

> Put 4 Cougar round steaks, cut 3/4" thick, in a casserole dish.
> Salt and pepper to taste
> Add a layer of sliced onions
> Pour a can of diced tomatoes on top

Cook in 300° oven for 2 1/2 hours
Cover with sliced cheese
Place back in oven until cheese is melted*

Good for any wild game....the wilder, the better.


----------



## STEVO

wyogoob said:


> Mountain Lion steaks last night:
> 
> > Put 4 Cougar round steaks, cut 3/4" thick, in a casserole dish.
> > Salt and pepper to taste
> > Add a layer of sliced onions
> > Pour a can of diced tomatoes on top
> 
> Cook in 300° oven for 2 1/2 hours
> Cover with sliced cheese
> Place back in oven until cheese is melted
> 
> Good for any wild game.


All I gotta say is your a sick man!!!! :lol: 
Im a outdoorsman, hunter, fisher & whatever else you wanna call it, but the love of got Im not gonna eat a cat(Not that kind anyways :lol: ). Makes me dry heave just thinking about it _/O :rotfl:


----------



## OKEE

I think ML would taste better not knowing what is was when you eat it. :shock: I'm sure it's not bad .


----------



## wyogoob

OKEE said:


> I think ML would taste better not knowing what is was when you eat it. :shock: I'm sure it's not bad .


I'm not so sure it would taste any better, but I'm sure it would be easier to swallow that first bite.

This was my first Mountain Lion. It had little wild flavor; tastes like pork more than anything.


----------



## OKEE

Wyogoob Atleast your eating it and not letting it go to waste.


----------



## wyogoob

STEVO said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mountain Lion steaks last night:
> 
> > Put 4 Cougar round steaks, cut 3/4" thick, in a casserole dish.
> > Salt and pepper to taste
> > Add a layer of sliced onions
> > Pour a can of diced tomatoes on top
> 
> Cook in 300° oven for 2 1/2 hours
> Cover with sliced cheese
> Place back in oven until cheese is melted
> 
> Good for any wild game.
> 
> 
> 
> All I gotta say is your a sick man!!!! :lol:
> Im a outdoorsman, hunter, fisher & whatever else you wanna call it, but the love of got Im not gonna eat a cat(Not that kind anyways :lol: ). Makes me dry heave just thinking about it _/O :rotfl:
Click to expand...

I thought of your commentary this afternoon while picking up litter up in the Uintas on the Mirror Lake Highway. At Pass Lake I watched a 30-ish "sportsman" putting planter rainbows on a stringer while I was pulling used diapers out of the water. That's the 3rd time I've pulled diapers out of Pass Lake in so many years...........Good Grief!


----------



## troutslayer

:lol: :lol: I just read this thread & I have the same thought as Stevo on this one. I could NEVER try cat like that :lol: After reading this I mentioned it to a couple buddies at work that have hunted everything & tried everything imaginable, They both said you are just filling us full of crap :rotfl:. They both said "You dont eat cat" :lol:. Im just teasin ya about all of that. I dont think I could eat it knowing what it is, But I guess it would be cool to try new things like that.


----------



## wyogoob

troutslayer said:


> :................After reading this I mentioned it to a couple buddies at work that have hunted everything & tried everything imaginable,...............................


"....tried everything imaginable,..." They must have small imaginations.


----------



## wyogoob

Mountain Lion Green Chili for lunch today.

Life is good.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

Ted Nugent eats mountain lion.I think I would try it if I killed one.I ate german shephard once and it wasn't bad.Lions eat alot of the things I love to eat so they should taste pretty good.


----------



## wyogoob

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Ted Nugent eats mountain lion.I think I would try it if I killed one.I ate german shephard once and it wasn't bad.Lions eat alot of the things I love to eat so they should taste pretty good.


German Shephard sounds interesting. Did you cook it well done?

I've been thinking of trying Terrier. But considering the amount of furniture the dog eats, it would probably taste ah..... 'woody".

imnotgetnmyworkdone


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

It was bbq'd and was pretty tasty once you got past the thought of eating rin tin tin.


----------



## wyogoob

Been on the road off-and-on for 5 months, eatin' beef steak, lobster, and other cholesterol-laden crap.

Tonight's it's Cougar stir-fry. 

How long can you keep mountain lion in the freezer in vacuum bags??

Hee Haw! Life is good.


----------



## STEVO

_/O Yup I think you just make me puke a little bit again :lol: 

Like I tell my dog every other day. "Just because you CAN eat it doesnt mean you SHOULD" :lol: 

Man I really really hope that Mountain Lion is the Evanston slang term for beef. :lol:


----------



## wyogoob

STEVO said:


> _/O Yup I think you just make me puke a little bit again :lol:
> 
> Like I tell my dog every other day. "Just because you CAN eat it doesnt mean you SHOULD" :lol:
> 
> Man I really really hope that Mountain Lion is the Evanston slang term for beef. :lol:


It's good, has to be, mountain lions eat good things: rabbits, deer, elk, porcupine......well...... once in awhile a house cat. I'm sure mine didn't though............................ah...........?


----------



## STEVO

Theres a reason that its only "once in a while a house cat". Geeze, even the cougars know your not suppose to eat cat. Only when theyre starving. 

Im just giving ya crap about it (kind of) :lol: . 

What kind of coyote or skunk recipes you got?


----------



## wyogoob

STEVO said:


> Theres a reason that its only "once in a while a house cat". Geeze, even the cougars know your not suppose to eat cat. Only when theyre starving.
> 
> Im just giving ya crap about it (kind of) :lol: .
> 
> What kind of coyote or skunk recipes you got?


No coyote, but my doctor back in Illinois and myself tried fox. Bad, very bad. He was a goofball. In World War II he laid on the beach at Anzio Italy with his guts shot out. He lived a very full life after that.

Skunk is OK, very white meat. Soak animal in tomato juice. Skin from neck to rear, roll skin over tail. Cut between tail bone and hinds, without gutting the animal, then disjoint. Keep the back, but not the ribs. Once was enough. Tough to kill a skunk without him peeing all over himself.

By the way, Cougars love house cats.


----------



## wyogoob

Talked about this in an earlier post but didn't include a recipe.

*Mountain Lion Green Chili

1 pound - ground mountain lion 
3 - 4 ounce cans - diced green chilies 
1 - 6 ounce can of diced tomatoes 
1 - 6 ounce can of jalapeño 
1 dash - creole seasoning 
1 - diced onion 
1 - clove garlic, crushed 
Tortillas*

Directions
Brown meat in skillet with a trace of oil
Add garlic, onion, chilies, tomatoes, jalapeños, and a dash of creole seasoning
Simmer

Eat with tortillas and eggs for excellent huevos rancheros


----------



## GaryFish

You know goob, I think you could substitute sawdust for the cougarburger on that recipe and it would be pretty much the same. ;-)


----------



## wyogoob

GaryFish said:


> You know goob, I think you could substitute sawdust for the cougarburger on that recipe and it would be pretty much the same. ;-)


Yeah, mountain lion doesn't have much flavor. :wink:


----------



## STEVO

_/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O

It would be just like eating rotten ..... uggghh never mind!!!! _/O _/O


----------



## wyogoob

STEVO said:


> _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O
> 
> It would be just like eating rotten ..... uggghh never mind!!!! _/O _/O


I'm down to just a few packages of cougar STEVO, should I save a roast for you? Round steaks?


----------



## STEVO

Yea mabey so. Ill pick it up on my next liquor & porn run :lol: !!! I think you oughtta post up a pic of this stuff when you get it all brewed up. From personal experience if it looks good then it probrably tastes good!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob

STEVO said:


> Yea mabey so. Ill pick it up on my next liquor & porn run :lol: !!! I think you oughtta post up a pic of this stuff when you get it all brewed up. * Great idea!..........ah, I thought you'd never ask! *From personal experience if it looks good then it probrably tastes good!!! :mrgreen:


Put some lion steaks in a dish:









Tomatoes:









Onions & peppers:









Put the dish in the hot oven. Go deer hunting for 4 or 5 hours. Kill an antelope. Hang it in a tree and skin it and then the lion is done:









Add some cheese, that sliced pasteurized American is fine if don't have any of that fancy grated stuff:









bon appetit


----------



## STEVO

MMMMM. that does look pretty good. I did notice you use quite a bit of stuff to cover the taste of the cat tho :mrgreen: . Have you ever cooked it up on the BBQ like a steak?? Does it taste much different than beef?


----------



## wyogoob

STEVO said:


> MMMMM. that does look pretty good. I did notice you use quite a bit of stuff to cover the taste of the cat tho :mrgreen: . Have you ever cooked it up on the BBQ like a steak?? Does it taste much different than beef?


Never BBQ'd it.

Closest thing in taste is pork. Chops had very little flavor. The animal had almost no fat.


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> Talked about this in an earlier post but didn't include a recipe.
> 
> *Mountain Lion Green Chili
> 
> 1 pound - ground mountain lion
> 3 - 4 ounce cans - diced green chilies
> 1 - 6 ounce can of diced tomatoes
> 1 - 6 ounce can of jalapeño
> 1 dash - creole seasoning
> 1 - diced onion
> 1 - clove garlic, crushed
> Tortillas*
> 
> Directions
> Brown meat in skillet with a trace of oil
> Add garlic, onion, chilies, tomatoes, jalapeños, and a dash of creole seasoning
> Simmer
> .............................


After being on the road eating in restaurants for 2 1/2 months it's nice to be home and have some "wild" game.

Mountain lion green chili again. This time I ground up some loin steaks out of a friend's small tom.

Prep









Cook and serve on tortillas









And for dessert, a nice bowl of stewed tomatoes with fresh jalapeno slices.









bon appetit


----------



## Bax*

that looks really tasty Goob! I've never had mountain lion before, but Fred Ikeler says its one of his favorite meats, and I trust him more than Les Johnson anyways...


----------



## Size Matters

That looks like it would be pretty good I would give it a try. have you ever tried porcupine goob? 8)


----------



## wyogoob

Size Matters said:


> That looks like it would be pretty good I would give it a try. have you ever tried porcupine goob? 8)


Yes we have, the 70s from Ontario Canada. It was kinda greasy. We made BBQ out of it. I was gonna try another from around here. We would do groundhog up there too. Lots of beer, so everything we ate was marvelous.

We have porcupines here on the river that live off Hawthorne berries and bark, come September. They should be good. But the older I get, the more I struggle with killing animals stuck up in a tree, even cats and *****.

They say the Indians ate a lot of porcupine. Makes sense, the animal was easy to harvest, and they used the barbs and skins for a variety of things.


----------



## Size Matters

Yeah we tried one once they are pretty stringey and greasy like you said. Its cool all of the critters you have tried.


----------



## wyogoob

Sometimes I struggle eating mountain lion.

All I can see is that beautiful cat before I shot it and hear the Eagles playing "You can't hide your lion eyes" in the background.

-_O-

Igottaswich2dcaf


----------



## duneman101

Goob... You never cease to amaze me. But looking at that Couger Chili it does cook up really white... I'd try it, there is a restaraunt in Tucson that is taking order for African Lion Taco's for next month, i'd try it if i was in AZ.


----------



## wyogoob

duneman101 said:


> .......................I'd try it, there is a restaraunt in Tucson that is taking order for African Lion Taco's for next month, i'd try it if i was in AZ.


Yes, I seen that on story the MSN news website; $8.95 per taco!. As-a-matter-of-fact I posted a sensible comment to the story but they didn't put it up.


----------



## wyogoob

I'm published!

There's an article about the Goob eating mountain lion in the 2010 Summer edition of _Eating Wild_ magazine. They took my world-renowned Mountain Lion Chili Verde recipe and put nopalitos in it.

nopalitos? Gesundheit!

I got two complimentary magazines for my 15 seconds of fame. It's a nice magazine; lots of wild outdoors cooking stuff including an interesting article, with a recipe, on jack rabbit.


----------



## Narient

Hey, Goob. Hows about posting the jack recipe?


----------



## wyogoob

Narient said:


> Hey, Goob. Hows about posting the jack recipe?


"Jack", like in "jack rabbit"?


----------



## gdog

wyogoob said:


> Narient said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Goob. Hows about posting the jack recipe?
> 
> 
> 
> "Jack", like in "jack rabbit"?
Click to expand...

You have a recipe for another "Jack" :shock:


----------



## Narient

gdog said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Narient said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Goob. Hows about posting the jack recipe?
> 
> 
> 
> "Jack", like in "jack rabbit"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a recipe for another "Jack" :shock:
Click to expand...

 -_O- What he said.


----------



## wyogoob

Lion season is starting so I'm bumping this thread.

Post your Mountain Lion recipes here.

.


----------



## longbow

I've tried the meat from five different lions and all were excellent. Good stuff!


----------



## Idratherbehunting

Goob, I wish you were my next door neighbor. I think my wife would kill me if I tried to prepare some of these things in our (ie her) kitchen, but dang, these threads make me curious to try them.


----------



## wyogoob

Idratherbehunting said:


> Goob, I wish you were my next door neighbor. I think my wife would kill me if I tried to prepare some of these things in our (ie her) kitchen, but dang, these threads make me curious to try them.


thanks

Lion is fine, a little dry but a pleasant mild and unique flavor.

.


----------



## 2full

Lion backstraps are very good to eat.
We used to just cut into dollar sized steaks, dip them in a coating made
of dry buttermilk dressing mix with your favorite spices added.
Salt, pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, season all, etc.
Then fry them in a cast iron pan hot and fast so they are still a bit pink 
in the middle. Don't over cook 'em.
As has been stated........best "cat" you'll ever eat.
Haven't had any for quite a while.
:EAT:


----------



## wyogoob

I'd like to make some cougar sausage. I think cotechino sausage would fit mountain lion. Man, I love cotechino and haven't made any in a long time.

I'm willing to make some cougar cotechino for a UWN member if he'd let me have a piece of it. 

.


----------

